# Woodsmith Videos



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm sure some or most of you are familiar with the Woodsmith videos at Woodworkingonline.com, so I thought you might be interested in an index to the different videos that are available. So far there are 42 covering all aspects of wood working and it is a real pain trying to go back through all of them to find one in particular. I made a PDF index and, if it works correctly, and if you are on line, all you have to do is click on the video you want in the index and it should open in your browser. Even if it doesn't work, at least you will still have the index to reference.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi George,

Thanks for the index and it works great just tp click and play. Appreciate your efforts and sharing it with us. :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks George

Now I can down load them all and put them a DVD's 

=====



curiousgeorge said:


> I'm sure some or most of you are familiar with the Woodsmith videos at Woodworkingonline.com, so I thought you might be interested in an index to the different videos that are available. So far there are 42 covering all aspects of wood working and it is a real pain trying to go back through all of them to find one in particular. I made a PDF index and, if it works correctly, and if you are on line, all you have to do is click on the video you want in the index and it should open in your browser. Even if it doesn't work, at least you will still have the index to reference.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice job George... Maybe that should go in a sticky or someplace that can be quick to get to?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jschaben said:


> Nice job George... Maybe that should go in a sticky or someplace that can be quick to get to?


Good idea...... Done!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

What a nice thing you have done. I think that Bobj3 has a good idea, If i can get it to work. Thanks, George!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey George, as we say in Ohio. Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

George thanks very much for the index! A great idea!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey! thanx "G"

George Cole


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks George
> 
> Now I can down load them all and put them a DVD's
> 
> =====


Hi Bob,

you can download all the episodes for free through Itunes.

Once you have them saved to HD, you should be able to copy to DVD.

James


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi James,

These are already FREE to download directly from their site. I only wish they would put new ones up more frequently :cray:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

..........and as we say down here in Oz George....."thank you very bloody much".....Regards....AL


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome video's, Thanks for putting together a list.

I downloaded all of them yesterday, this way I can watch them on the TV..


It just took me a long while to find this post again..
Maybe the "Mod-Squad":lol:

can make it stand out a little better.. *"Bold"*


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

wow ! George...I did not know that this was available , it is like a woodworking university...thanks a lot for taking the time to compile this ...I am finding a lot more information that I thought when I joined.
Thanks again
Teo


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

George could you please catologue the rest of the woodworking information on the internet for us? :lol:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> George could you please catologue the rest of the woodworking information on the internet for us? :lol:


I'm working on it, Deb. :moil: :sarcastic:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

PlayasTeo said:


> wow ! George...I did not know that this was available , it is like a woodworking university...thanks a lot for taking the time to compile this ...I am finding a lot more information that I thought when I joined.
> Thanks again
> Teo


Teo,
Here are some more videos you might like...

Woodmagazine.com


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot George , they are very neat indeed...lots and lots of information and techniques.
Teo


----------



## austin870 (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Stuff George, I already downloaded all of it and I am starting a library. Of course I am saving it all to three different hard drives just in case. :lol:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's another ~100 good WW videos... 

Video | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the post Big Jim. Very nice.


----------



## btracey1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks George,
This is a great resource. Now all I have to do is find a whole bunch of time to watch them all!
Brian


----------



## bedroomfurnitures (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great link thanks!


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for these george, be a great help when doing some work i have not tried before.

Dave


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks George


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice all! All those videos are great. One problem, before I get back to My shop, I will have aged, again!


----------



## vulcan00 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I will check it.


----------



## debbicot (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to compile this list George it is good of you to share it with us thanks .
Hugh


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more

Woodworking Video Links

======


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey George, as we say in Ohio. Muchas gracias amigo.


Hi, Dr. Zook.

Do you speak spanish?


----------



## koidahl (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you George for the information. i will take the time look at all of them .allan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allan

Here's a tip you can download them all and put them on a DVD so you view them at any time.

===


koidahl said:


> thank you George for the information. i will take the time look at all of them .allan


----------



## Clyde_WoodBee (Jan 15, 2012)

*Thanks for the Great effort*

Thanks George! You have done a very nice service for us all! May God bless you for your kindness to the forum members!


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

excellent service...just starting to get into woodworking and this will definately assist in my learning.
Thank you very much
Dask


----------



## cactuswood (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, yours was my first lesson from this site.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BryanBritt (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! Very nice video and information!


----------



## Chief2156 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great Job, Thank you very much. It was really hard looking back and forth for what you are trying to find. Again Thank You!!!!


----------

